# Using opks and hpt



## Becca_89

Hello, 

not 100% on dpo- used opk and monitored discharge. 

my guess is 6/7dpo

i have had symptoms- nausea, sore boobs and exhausted. School is also back full time (work) so that could be linked to tiredness. 
As I didn’t have any tests I started using OPKs for fun. 

these are my tests- pregnancy test is today pm- with the opk under.


----------



## drudai

I see a faint shadow, fingers x'd!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck !! :)
:dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## Becca_89

Thanks all- these are this mornings tests.

only a slight shadow today, I suspect just a slight evap. 
Will be comparing to opks daily, out of curiosity.


----------



## Classic Girl

Be careful not to let your OPK’s and HPT’s touch as they can actually give lines. I’m assuming your Tests are dry and you’ve just put them next to each other


----------



## Becca_89

Classic Girl said:


> Be careful not to let your OPK’s and HPT’s touch as they can actually give lines. I’m assuming your Tests are dry and you’ve just put them next to each other

Thank you, I remember reading this many years ago. I have been careful xxx
i do wonder why that happens #-o#-o

another test this morning with just a hint of a shadow again, it doesn’t seem to he going anywhere. Still 6 days til I am due on, so still time!


----------



## Becca_89

Having tests makes it impossible to not test!


----------



## Becca_89

This one is edited slightly x


----------



## Classic Girl

At 6 days before af, I wouldn’t expect a huge progression right away especially with IC’s. I will say I got faint BFPs on IC’s before getting one on a FRER!


----------



## Becca_89

Classic Girl said:


> At 6 days before af, I wouldn’t expect a huge progression right away especially with IC’s. I will say I got faint BFPs on IC’s before getting one on a FRER!


Thank you, that’s reassuring!! I will try to hold out on the other frer until AF is due! Xx


----------



## Becca_89

The pack of 50 IC are going down quickly though! Lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

lol!


----------



## JessaBear36

First ones look like maybe evaps. Other ones look neg to me GL


----------



## Becca_89

I think its safe to say it was an evap, 

My opk has got lighter and theres only a hint of a line on IC still. Im going to try and hold out until AF due date.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:
Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## Becca_89

I just had a strange test- not much dye in the test, but what there is has left a line- the test line seems very light, so I don’t trust it.

but the second line is there and pink!?

It seems weird, so don’t entirely trust it.

View attachment 1084014
View attachment 1084015
View attachment 1084016
View attachment 1084017


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Good luck!


----------



## Becca_89

Its lighter now dry


----------



## drudai

It's lighter but still there. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Still there :)


----------



## JessaBear36

Good luck


----------



## Becca_89

Thanks all, I will probably cave and do another test in the morning. 

i have had period cramps for about 5/6 days, but they are increasingly worse today. this was my only symptom for my son (surprise pregnancy) but also have a feeling I will be met with AF tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Becca_89

This morning another weird test, the first picture is when it was wet, second was after 10 minute mark.


----------



## Becca_89

Had some red spotting, tiny amount. So I suspect AF is on its way!


----------



## Calcifer

I've been having OPKs getting darker as I approach missed period deadline. Anyone know what that could mean?


----------



## Becca_89

Just uploading for my own records-

spotting twice over 2 days no AF in full flow


----------



## Becca_89

My period was never a real period, it was 2/3 days of the off spotting. 

i have been super tired and emotional, so thought why not use one of my many tests.

this is the result I have got- Evening/very diluted urine. 
One photo is tweaked and then also a wet and dry photo! 
No idea what to think? Could it be a dye run??


----------



## JessaBear36

Becca_89 said:


> My period was never a real period, it was 2/3 days of the off spotting.
> 
> i have been super tired and emotional, so thought why not use one of my many tests.
> 
> this is the result I have got- Evening/very diluted urine.
> One photo is tweaked and then also a wet and dry photo!
> No idea what to think? Could it be a dye run??
> 
> View attachment 1084492
> View attachment 1084493
> View attachment 1084494
> View attachment 1084495

Uggh hard to say the 3rd pic looks like it's positive the others look like dye run. I'd test again to be sure . Good luck sweetie!!


----------



## Becca_89

I have ordered some different tests, as these seem to be giving me lines. Thanks for looking x


----------



## Becca_89

This mornings tests! Feel its very similar!


----------



## Becca_89

I dipped them both in water to try and clear them from any excess dye once they were dry.


----------



## StarryEyes.

Becca_89 said:


> I dipped them both in water to try and clear them from any excess dye once they were dry.
> 
> View attachment 1084523

Can definitely see those lines, FX for you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see the line . Good luck!


----------



## Becca_89

A different brand, taking them as evaps.


----------



## JessaBear36

Becca_89 said:


> This mornings tests! Feel its very similar!
> 
> View attachment 1084521
> View attachment 1084522

Sorry but the lines are not straight..both look like bad dye run. Good luck
I'd try a different brand GL

I see u did take another brand looks neg to me
Also don't look at test after time limit.
:dust:


----------

